# Anybody dealt with oz3ds.com?



## unz (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys. So I heard about Oz3ds.com during the recent Crown3ds ...errr saga.

Anyway, I'm looking to buy a 3ds flashcart from an Aussie supplier. I took a look at their prices and wow they are amazingly cheap! Sadly, they don't supply an ABN on their website (which is ...strange), and the more online research I do into the company, the sketchier they look.

So, I have no choice but to ask here if they are a reputable firm.

Anyone here had a positive experience with Oz3ds.com?


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 30, 2011)

I don't know this small store,did they post any reviews on Gbatemp before?


----------



## unz (Sep 30, 2011)

See, that's exactly the kind of sketchiness I'm talking about. You're someone who sells flashcarts, lightakejerry.

Saying you haven't heard of Oz3DS.com, implies that you've never heard of the Crown3DS flashcart either.

As a flashcart seller, it's in your own best interests to be aware of developments in your own retail field, correct?

If you hadn't heard of Oz3DS.com until I mentioned them, you haven't been paying attention to  news regarding Crown3DS.
I find that very hard to believe.

lightakejerry, to be completely honest, it's obvious you just posted in this thread so you could advertise your own website _again_, so thanks for removing yourself from my list of reputable dealers.

Oz3DS.com are listed on Shoptemp. They have 10 customer reviews on their shoptemp page, all give five star ratings. That's something else I'm having a hard time believing.


----------



## perezosogato (Nov 28, 2011)

unz said:


> See, that's exactly the kind of sketchiness I'm talking about. You're someone who sells flashcarts, lightakejerry.
> 
> Saying you haven't heard of Oz3DS.com, implies that you've never heard of the Crown3DS flashcart either.
> 
> ...


nice point. UNZ
F**k then damn people who made ads for its own site...
or maybe it has gave some money to the forums for ads lol
by the way. l***take is a copy from dealextreme as i was told by some chinese friends, l***take is a guys who used to worked for dealextreme and lately made copy from DX. it sucks...


----------



## Krammig (Dec 26, 2011)

unz, Did you get any further with this ?  I was about to buy an Supercard DSTwo from oz3ds but thought I should search around first, for the same reasons you did. My gut is telling me to beware. Did you purchase with success ?

cheers


----------



## unz (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Krammig, I ended up getting my SCDS2 secondhand from another Aussie GBAtemp member here in the trading forum, which will appear once you reach 100 posts.

I did do some further research into Oz3DS though, and discovered two things:

1. No matter how many times they say it on the Oz3DS website, they're not an Aussie seller.

If you check out the website's shipping info page, you'll see their deliveries originate from Hong Kong. That's a clear indication that Oz3DS is basically a front for a Chinese dealer. It also explains why they don't display an ABN on the website. So, if you do decide to buy from them, expect to wait at least 3 weeks for delivery - and possibly even longer when Chinese New Year is a factor.

2. The owner of Oz3DS has no problem deceiving potential customers, but is really, really bad at it. I still wouldn't trust them with contact/payment details, personally.

Also, welcome to the 'temp!


----------



## mkill (Dec 19, 2012)

sorted


----------

